# any day now



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

It could be any day now and this will be my first litter, so i`m like a expectant father at the mo. Here is a pic of mum to be who looks like shes swallowed a golf ball!

Here`s another pic of a different mouse who also should be pregnant going by the amount of weight hers put on in just over a week!

I`ll keep you posted of any further developments.
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Just to let you all know her had her babies this afternoon. Not sure on how many at the moment.
Cheers
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Woo hoo! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

So far i can see 8 babies  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations Barry!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Joy! For you and for mum. A week that big, and she couldn't've been happier to see the babies. Congrats!


----------

